# Indiana Herf



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey guys I am orginising a Herf here in South bend Indiana.

This is going to be at the Mishawaka Brewery and Pub.

Right now the Date is still being worked out but we are shooting for a sat in June or July.

If any one wants to suggest a date let me know.
I want to make my first Indiana Herf a Success.

so far the date of June 10 is the front Runner on dates.

Feel free to ask q's or pm me with suggestions.

Stephen.


----------

